# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > TRAINING/DIET/CYCLE ACCOUNTABILITY LOGS >  What I am planning to do

## JaneDoe

Hello everybody Davi here saluting to all the iron warriors !!!
In January 2020, I plan to do a cutting cycle to slightly increase my self-esteem.
Statistics: Age: 25 years
Body weight: 200 lbs
height: 5'10 to 5'11 not sure
Body Fat: About 15% Kick Goal: My goal is to stay aesthetic
In January 2020, I plan to do this cycle with a carbohydrate cycling diet.

Week 1- Week 6
900 mg Testo E
600mg of EQ
300 mg of Masteron P
Anadrol 50 mg every day

Week 7- Week 11
450 mg Testo P 
600 mg Trembo Acetate
600 mg Masteron P
300 mg injectable winstrol 

Week 12-Week 16
450 mg Testo P
600 mg Trembo Acetate
600 mg Masteron P
Anavar 50 mg every day

----------


## GearHeaded

looks good . why are you switching from test e to test p ?

also I would run the Anadrol only weeks 1-4 , then wait until week 8 to start the winstrol . that way you give your liver some time off after anadrol before moving to winny and var

----------


## JaneDoe

> looks good . why are you switching from test e to test p ?
> 
> also I would run the Anadrol only weeks 1-4 , then wait until week 8 to start the winstrol. that way you give your liver some time off after anadrol before moving to winny and var


Is that I have a stock of Testo And stored in the drawers of my wardrobe .. That's why I thought of including them in this cycle ..
Ok, I'll follow your guidelines and adjust this cycle.

----------


## JaneDoe

> Is that I have a stock of Testo And stored in the drawers of my wardrobe .. That's why I thought of including them in this cycle ..
> Ok, I'll follow your guidelines and adjust this cycle.


on second thought, I think I should use it throughout my cycle instead of propionate .

----------


## Windex

If EQ raises your hunger it's not going to go well for cutting

----------


## i_SLAM_cougars

> Hello everybody Davi here saluting to all the iron warriors !!!
> In January 2020, I plan to do a cutting cycle to slightly increase my self-esteem.
> Statistics: Age: 25 years
> Body weight: 200 lbs
> height: 5'10 to 5'11 not sure
> Body Fat: About 15% Kick Goal: My goal is to stay aesthetic
> In January 2020, I plan to do this cycle with a carbohydrate cycling diet.
> 
> Week 1- Week 6
> ...



I’d probably trade the EQ for NPP the first 6 weeks because I think EQ sucks (Sorry gearheaded). But that’s just an opinion thing.

I also like the idea about running the Winny and Var at the same time.

Looks like a solid plan.

----------


## GearHeaded

> I’d probably trade the EQ for NPP the first 6 weeks because I think EQ sucks (Sorry gearheaded). But that’s just an opinion thing.
> 
> I also like the idea about running the Winny and Var at the same time.
> 
> Looks like a solid plan.


agree that NPP/Deca is far superior to EQ for sure. but they are apples and oranges really. deca is estrogenic via the progestin effect , Eq is anti estrogenic though enzymatic effects. your going to grow better from deca/npp with test cause your more sensitive to estrogen then you would off of eq

----------


## i_SLAM_cougars

> agree that NPP/Deca is far superior to EQ for sure. but they are apples and oranges really. deca is estrogenic via the progestin effect , Eq is anti estrogenic though enzymatic effects. your going to grow better from deca/npp with test cause your more sensitive to estrogen then you would off of eq


That’s why I think the NPP works better here. The way he has the first phase set out it looks like he’s going for estrogen. High test, and Anadrol for estrogen, Masteron to blunt estrogen at the receptors, as well as the androgen load to offset the estrogen. 

The rest of the cycle is clearly more Androgen based. Maybe smack the EQ in there if you just have it laying around. Sure it’s not androgenic , but the extra anabolic load isn’t going to hurt anything either, and the anti estrogen properties should help you if you’re trying to dry out.

----------

